# Pheasant hunting - Porcupine



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

as a general rule...I will shot any Coyote or Porcupine I see while out hunting. Today while out bird hunting I saw 2 Porcupine up in tree about 15 yards apart. 

I aimed at one and then decided not to shot it...

I must be getting soft in my old age -


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Age is an issue of mind over matter. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter. ::rambo::


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

We don't have many porcupines around here so I know little about them. Are porcupines a menace animal?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

tks said:


> We don't have many porcupines around here so I know little about them. Are porcupines a menace animal?


they are a nuisance animal.. they eat camp steps, wood around camps, rafters in barns, etc.....they are bad for dogs, and in general are quilled rodents with no redeeming qualities.

But they are a living animal and I guess "do what they do"...at least that is what I said to myself today


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> as a general rule...I will shot any Coyote or Porcupine I see while out hunting. Today while out bird hunting I saw 2 Porcupine up in tree about 15 yards apart.
> 
> I aimed at one and then decided not to shot it...
> 
> I must be getting soft in my old age -


WHY????? If the coyotes aren't after your chickens, why not leave them to eat the rabbits and other rodents????? Shoot porcupines? Really? That's like shooting a sloth. Why? Here is a link that explains how beneficial porcupines are for the environment. Ecosystem of a Porcupine | eHow


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Don't porcupines and hedgehogs have nasty diseases or viruses on them?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Coyotes are becoming a large problem in western PA. They seem to bread almost as fast as rats. They are hard on turkeys, pheasants, rabbits, deer and just about every other game critter in Penn's Woods not to mention live stock. I for one applaud Maine-Marines efforts. There is a reason why some states have an unlimited bag on coyotes.

I believe the game commission is pushing fishers too. FYI for those unfamiliar with fishers: they are 4 times the size of a weasel and 40 times as vicious. Great pelts.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> WHY????? If the coyotes aren't after your chickens, why not leave them to eat the rabbits and other rodents????? Shoot porcupines? Really? That's like shooting a sloth. Why? Here is a link that explains how beneficial porcupines are for the environment. Ecosystem of a Porcupine | eHow


Good point... Porcupine also dig holes that cause deer, elk, moose, horses to get broken legs...and they dig up and eat bulbs from gardens. That was a good link

Coyote - if they are in balance sure...but here in PA there are way to many coyotes.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Coyotes are a problem here too. The ones I've shot have all had mang so bad that it was kinder to shoot them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Coyotes are becoming a large problem in western PA. They seem to bread almost as fast as rats. They are hard on turkeys, pheasants, rabbits, deer and just about every other game critter in Penn's Woods not to mention live stock.


yes......


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Porcupines crave salt, such as that deposited in human sweat on surfaces like cabin doors, axe handles, ropes, work gloves, boots, outhouse seats and many other objects that the human owners would prefer to see ungnawed. Chemicals embedded in plywood, and the hoses and belts on many different pieces of mechanical equipment, also carry a nearly irresistible attraction for the rodents


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Armadillos, coyotes, porcupines and poisonous snakes are all fair game 365 per year. Owls, Red Tail Hawks and Non Poisonous Snakes are my friends and keep the mice and rat population down. Build a better mouse trap and the world will beat a path to your door.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Rattle Snakes are protected in PA... 

One snake can be taken annually with a valid permit, but the snake must be at least 42 inches in length, measured lenght wise along the dorsal surface from the snout to tail (excluding the rattle). It also must have 21 or more subcaudal scales. This length requirement protects female snakes as male timber rattlesnakes are larger.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Armadillos, coyotes, porcupines and poisonous snakes are all fair game 365 per year. Owls, Red Tail Hawks and Non Poisonous Snakes are my friends and keep the mice and rat population down. Build a better mouse trap and the world will beat a path to your door.


I am not saying anything more because I will regret it and then have to apologize.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Here is a link that explains how beneficial porcupines are for the environment. Ecosystem of a Porcupine | eHow


The article starts off...

((Although porcupines tend to be seen as pests when they rip up gardens and eat flower bulbs.....))

IF I ever wrote and article to make people LIKE a animal...I would not start off with..."THEY WILL RIP UP YOUR GARDEN"...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I am not saying anything more because I will regret it and then have to apologize.


No apology necessary. I've got a couple of pretty good coyote calls and I'm here to tell you they work. A .270 is overkill and will blow the lungs out the back of the bullet hole but a 223 or 5.56 works like magic.

I've been most successful with Copperhead snakes using Michelin tires but a .38 special shot shell works just fine. A .22lr on an armadillo is just right. Porcupines are less common round here but beaver is my new year's resolution. Damn things dam up my creek. I bleached the last skull and it looked pretty good until the dogs got it and tore it up. Oh well...


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> WHY????? If the coyotes aren't after your chickens, why not leave them to eat the rabbits and other rodents????? Shoot porcupines? Really? That's like shooting a sloth. Why? Here is a link that explains how beneficial porcupines are for the environment. Ecosystem of a Porcupine | eHow


If you've ever had to pull all of the quills out of your dog you'd understand why they get shot. Around here we always shoot porcupines, skunks, coyotes, and raccoons on sight.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey I know a great place crawling with copperheads Slippy. It is kind of inaccessible so Michelins probably will not work. Trout stream near by.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Porcupines, skunks, raccoons, and most recently coyotes - all must die! They are the Muslims of the animal kingdom. We never had many coyotes until about 10-15 years ago. Now the damn things are everywhere! Kill them; kill them all!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I kind of enjoy a good **** hunt. Running after the dogs at night is an experience. Skunks in your trap line can ruin your day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Hey I know a great place crawling with copperheads Slippy. It is kind of inaccessible so Michelins probably will not work. Trout stream near by.


We have one spot on our road that is Copperhead crossing central. I hate them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> We have one spot on our road that is Copperhead crossing central. I hate them.


Can you eat them?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Can you eat them?


I guess you can, but I have never thought about it. The last two that I killed on the road, (I carry an old Craftsmen Hatchet in my truck) I cut their heads off and threw the heads in the woods. Usually in a day or two the ants or bees have eaten the snake bodies.

Mrs Slippy and I were walking our red heeler pup one day and stumbled on a 4 foot copperhead. For whatever reason we had no weapon. Mrs Slippy ran back to the house to get a gun and me and the dog watched the snake slither into the woods. Later that same day I shot a baby copperhead with a .22 and he slid into our creek dead. Still, there was no way in hell I was fetching the little bastard.

I bet we have seen 5 or 6 snakes in September and October alone, they like to sun on the road. By November they are hibernating I guess. June/July and August seems to be too hot for them.

Coyotes are year round.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Inor said:


> Porcupines, skunks, raccoons, and most recently coyotes - all must die! They are the Muslims of the animal kingdom. We never had many coyotes until about 10-15 years ago. Now the damn things are everywhere! Kill them; kill them all!


Thank you for that! My eyes are watering I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I kind of enjoy a good **** hunt. Running after the dogs at night is an experience. Skunks in your trap line can ruin your day.


Do you skin the skunks and sell the fur or do they just get tossed in the bush. I think a skunk hat would be pretty cool.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Slippy said:


> No apology necessary. I've got a couple of pretty good coyote calls and I'm here to tell you they work. A .270 is overkill and will blow the lungs out the back of the bullet hole but a 223 or 5.56 works like magic.
> 
> I've been most successful with Copperhead snakes using Michelin tires but a .38 special shot shell works just fine. A .22lr on an armadillo is just right. Porcupines are less common round here but beaver is my new year's resolution. Damn things dam up my creek. I bleached the last skull and it looked pretty good until the dogs got it and tore it up. Oh well...


We have to stay on top of the beavers around here too. The buggers flood out my land if they get the chance. The RM has had a bounty on muskrats (they wreck the roads) and beavers the last few years due to all the water the area has had.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I guess you can, but I have never thought about it. The last two that I killed on the road, (I carry an old Craftsmen Hatchet in my truck) I cut their heads off and threw the heads in the woods. Usually in a day or two the ants or bees have eaten the snake bodies.
> 
> Mrs Slippy and I were walking our red heeler pup one day and stumbled on a 4 foot copperhead. For whatever reason we had no weapon. Mrs Slippy ran back to the house to get a gun and me and the dog watched the snake slither into the woods. Later that same day I shot a baby copperhead with a .22 and he slid into our creek dead. Still, there was no way in hell I was fetching the little bastard.
> 
> ...


I ABSOLUTELY LOATHE snakes! But a few years ago I was in AZ on business and a restaurant I ate in had rattlesnake as an appetizer. It was fried in a really heavy garlic and butter sauce. It was freakin' great! No, it did not taste like chicken. It mostly tasted like garlic. But it did change my attitude. I no longer view snakes as something that must be killed for my survival, but rather something that must be killed for culinary excellence. :lol: That is not a bad attitude shift.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

cdell said:


> Do you skin the skunks and sell the fur or do they just get tossed in the bush. I think a skunk hat would be pretty cool.


No real market for skunk. If your not careful when skinning them you get free colon. I personally just bury them. You could make a hat out of a big one.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

We have a major problem with 'yotes and hogs out here in east TX. It is encouraged to slay them on sight. I also shoot armadillos and possums if they get in the yard. If I see a copperhead, moccasin or rattler near the house I kill them. If I'm in the woods I generally just let em alone. Glad we don't have porcupine out here, those look like something I want no part of!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Let me add possums to the list. Nasty critters.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Skunks in your trap line can ruin your day.


This happened to me when I was in high school... Shot the skunk and some back in about 2 weeks


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Inor said:


> Porcupines, skunks, raccoons, and most recently coyotes - all must die! They are the Muslims of the animal kingdom.


Maybe not post of the week,,but a very close 2nd


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My grand dad had a great recipe for porcupine. Skin and gut as usual, put on a large cedar baking plank, season to taste, preheat oven to 325F, bake for 30 minutes then cover with a tent of aluminum foil, continue baking for 2 hr and 30 minutes, remove from oven, carefully remove porcupine from plank, serve plank on bed of fresh bib lettuce with a red wine.

COYOTE HUNTING AND YOUR GOVERNMENT 

The Sierra Club and the U S. Forest Service were presenting an alternative to the Wyoming ranchers for controlling the coyote population.

It seems that after years of the ranchers using the tried and true method of shooting or trapping the predators, the Sierra Club had a "more humane" solution to this issue.

What they were proposing was for the animals to be captured alive. The males would then be castrated and let loose again. This was ACTUALLY proposed by the Sierra Club and by the U. S. Forest Service.

All of the ranchers thought about this amazing idea for a couple of minutes.

Finally an old fellow wearing a big cowboy hat in the back of the conference room stood up, tipped his hat back and said, "Son, I don't think you understand our problem here. These coyotes ain't ****in' our sheep; they're eatin' 'em!"
The old fellow in the big cowboy hat got a standing ovation. The meeting never really got back to order.


----------

